# question about tthe starters for merc 2 stroke



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

found a guy on craigs list that has a starter for a late 80's merc 2 stroke (25 hp) and before i invest an hours drive and 20 bucks in gas to check it out does anyone know if it will fit an 03 merc 25 2 stroke? thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Check the parts numbers at http://www.crowleymarine.com


----------

